# Mathews FX cam rotation



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

One of my shooting buddies was out tonight for a tune up and we couldn't find the FX cam rotation on the Mathews site or on a search of AT. Anyone have a diagram handy?

GR


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

It's a max cam. Just depends on wheather it's a "z" or 'z2". One has two timing holes, the other has one. 5th from the top or 5th from the bottom depending on which you have.
http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=40837


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

We saw the Max cam and didn't think that was it, his bow does not have any timing holes, should have taken a picture!

While I'm at it, should the string and cable be on pegs with the same number? I had an FX once but wasn't doing much bow work then and didn't notice things like that.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

It's possible it has a minimax cam, (5th pic from the bottom also). The telltale give away is does the cam have two string posts or three? Minmax has two ans says minimax on it, max cam has three on each side and the cam ID starts with Z or Z2..


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

It had 3 post but not sure what letter.


----------

